# ID this Barb for me, please.



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

I ordered some Checker Barbs and my supplier sent me these guys. They're not Checker Barbs, and I haven't been able to figure out exactly what they are. My apologies for the crappy photo quality on my iTouch.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Clown Barbs?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

They look like something called the Banded Barb (Puntias pentazona). Your fish have long black vertical lines that Checkered Barbs don't have.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah, they look like they're baby 5-banded barbs. I was hoping it was going to be one of the little weird African barbs, but oh well. Thanks guys.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm no ichiologist, but I'm sure that they are not 5 banded barbs.
There are a few multiple numbered banded barbs though, even one just discovered in Borneo.... (not yours) but check out this...
Eirmotus octozona - The Free Freshwater and Saltwater Aquarium Encyclopedia Anyone Can Edit - The Aquarium Wiki
False Eight banded barb?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

They do look more like the ones DocPoppi linked to.


----------

